# Show us your Diamond Pythons



## mysnakesau (Apr 5, 2009)

I have three beautiful, new additions to my repti-clan. They truly are a gorgeous python. They are living outdoors - well, will be by end of this week since they decided they can squeeze through my inch x inch mesh on the aviary. So Tim is ripping it off and will replace it with inch x half inch mesh during the week. Then they can go back out there.


----------



## licky (Apr 5, 2009)

holy moly they r the best diamonds i've seen in a while. 
who bred those beauties??
the havin any clutches anytime soon?

damn they r nice


----------



## mysnakesau (Apr 5, 2009)

I actually don't know who bred them. I got them "second hand" and I am hoping they will breed in the coming season or so  They have not bred yet, for the previous person so I hope my TLC will get them going


----------



## nocturnal_pulse (Apr 5, 2009)

Nice diamonds you have there
here are a couple of my future breeders


----------



## jimtaylor (Apr 5, 2009)

here is my girl not the best picture nice snakes guys


----------



## Nelly (Apr 5, 2009)

jimtaylor said:


> View attachment 86276
> 
> here is my girl not the best picture nice snakes guys



Simply stunning... :shock:


----------



## mysnakesau (Apr 5, 2009)

They are all gorgeous. Jim was yours at the Mac Herps Expo? This fellow here is similar to yours, absolute gorgeous little snake - actually there was two there.


----------



## Hoon84 (Apr 5, 2009)

Heres my yearling diamond Tsuki


----------



## ambah (Apr 5, 2009)

very nice, love the b&w's
here's a few of mine, pics have probably been seen before


----------



## KaaTom (Apr 5, 2009)

This is my pair of Diamonds


----------



## shonny (Apr 5, 2009)

There awesome KaaTom


----------



## shonny (Apr 5, 2009)

Ambah, i like the stripe on the 4 pics u have up... Very different


----------



## waynej (Apr 5, 2009)

*Here's my girl*


----------



## KaaTom (Apr 5, 2009)

shonny said:


> There awesome KaaTom


 
Thanks Shonny, have you got any pics to share???????


----------



## Nelly (Apr 5, 2009)

Here's Ice... approx 5 years old and 6.5 feet in length.

Been a troublesome feeder, but all seems to be well now... fingers crossed.


----------



## sweetangel (Apr 5, 2009)

oh wow!! love those B&W white diamonds! want one so bad!
here is my little fella


----------



## pythons73 (Apr 5, 2009)

That stripey one Ambah is amazing,i couldnt imagine them getting out off that enclosure Kathy,sneaky buggars.


----------



## brycehf (Apr 5, 2009)

My hatchy Isabel


----------



## shonny (Apr 5, 2009)

*My Big Diamond........ hehehe*


----------



## KaaTom (Apr 5, 2009)

Woah man, wouldnt wanna get eaten by that one Shonny PMSL


----------



## mysnakesau (Apr 6, 2009)

Shonny he is looking very pretty. As a hatchling, he is only going to get better. You all have some gorgeous pythons here  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## swaddo (Apr 6, 2009)

*an oldie*

Been posted before, but ....


----------



## tempest (Apr 6, 2009)

Some absolutely stunning diamonds around! 

This is my boy, although the pic's a few months old now (and don't mind my friend in the background)!


----------



## Keppstar (Apr 6, 2009)

There all nice Diamonds. This is my uncle's Diamond 7 years old around my brother Sean. Mine is the Hatchling.


----------



## jimtaylor (Apr 6, 2009)

nah mysnakes mine wasn,t at the show is that high yellow yours or one from the show


----------



## mysnakesau (Apr 6, 2009)

jimtaylor said:


> nah mysnakes mine wasn,t at the show is that high yellow yours or one from the show



One from the show. I thought he might have been yours. There was two there like this - same age so most likely same owner. Absolute stunners they were.


----------



## Perko (Apr 6, 2009)

mysnakesau said:


> One from the show. I thought he might have been yours. There was two there like this - same age so most likely same owner. Absolute stunners they were.


 

They are Kel Worleys.


----------



## Allies_snakes (Apr 6, 2009)

My girly Delta...this was taken 2yrs ago now..she is turning 6 this year and is 7.5ft and a quiet, beautiful girl to handle..


----------



## marty (Apr 6, 2009)

not the best pic bit you get the idea


----------



## KaaTom (Apr 7, 2009)

marty said:


> not the best pic bit you get the idea


 
That is one beautiful snake marty...


----------



## serpenttongue (May 1, 2009)

Some pics from the past and present.


----------



## bredli-sli (May 1, 2009)

mines better LOL





i know its not a diamond


----------



## Noongato (May 1, 2009)

Wow, i love those darker diamonds, like mysnakes first piks.
Im starting to turn into a python person. Oh noooo!! There goes all my money!!


----------



## Divan (May 1, 2009)

here is my litle guy he is about a year old now.


----------



## pythons73 (May 1, 2009)

Very nice Serp,love the B.W better than the yellows..


----------



## mysnakesau (May 1, 2009)

They are gorgeous Serp  and all beautiful snakes being posted here. Serp I love that second photo. That is a really lovely shot. I have found the diamonds are hard to get good pics of. Either the flash or sun bounces off them and takes away their beauty. But I have better luck on overcast days than I do on sunny days unless I get in that perfect spot.

I have another couple to share..bit ordinary but ah well, you get that, pro-photographers only ever show you their best shots. Their favourite cool spots and my poor monsterio has copped a beating.


----------



## justbrad (May 1, 2009)

*Diamond's*

Here are my 2 Diamonds, Loki and Lillith. Great pics eveyone!. These 2 are the pride and joy of our family. Great personality's and never struck!


----------



## mrs_davo (May 1, 2009)

*Our babies*

Here is a couple of photos of our diamonds.

The female is the one being held by hubby ( at the QLD reptile expo in Gladstone ) she is approx 3.5 year old.
The male was at the Expo as well - but was not very sociable - due to the fact that he was about to shed. ( he is the one climbing around the "thing " on the table. ) He is approx 1.5 years old.

Hope you like.


----------



## Perko (May 1, 2009)

ian_davo said:


> Here is a couple of photos of our diamonds.
> 
> The female is the one being held by hubby ( at the QLD reptile expo in Gladstone ) she is approx 3.5 year old.
> The male was at the Expo as well - but was not very sociable - due to the fact that he was about to shed. ( he is the one climbing around the "thing " on the table. ) He is approx 1.5 years old.
> ...


 

Great looking snakes.

Did KW breed the male?


----------



## pyrodarknessanny (May 1, 2009)

one of me girls ready to breed this season, she still unnamed (taken before a shed) she is from a black/white bloodline 





ziconia (in front) female high yellow and harkimer (head and neck showing) sibling male 
these guys are about 2 yr old now and are not being power fed, from a high yellow blood line.






male "black and white" mate/sibling to first female. the mum to these older guys is an awesome example of black and white diamonds with nice large markings 
dad is black/white but shows a fair amount of yellow. 

in the future i hope to breed a line of nice golds or "high yellows" 
and a line of awesome black and whites. 

quick question would i be right to call the black and whites monochrome? or is there a nicer/ fancier word for it 
also is this true the high yellows are often referd to as "gosford golds"?


----------



## DanTheMan (May 1, 2009)

I would love a high yellow Diamond, I'm too scared to buy a hatchie incase it turns out ugly, but theres not many people wanting to part with their high yellows, so I might have to take the risk one day...


----------



## Bushfire (May 1, 2009)

Oh wow does anyone have any hatchlings available?


----------



## pyrodarknessanny (May 1, 2009)

DanTheMan said:


> theres not many people wanting to part with their high yellows, .



i would have thought that nice black and whites are harder to get, cause you don't see too many of them, lots of high yellows getting about. 

if you want to get a hatching have a look at the parents. if there nice looking chances are the offspring will be nice too!


----------



## R3PT1LE (May 2, 2009)

Here is my male,slightly yellow. Looking for a good female to breed it with this year


----------



## Divan (May 4, 2009)

very nice diamond u got there r3pt1le


----------



## Armand (May 4, 2009)

here is my female.. her colour is really brightening but these pics are fairly old as my camera is stuffed and havnt gotten around to getting a new one yet..


----------



## Armand (May 4, 2009)

another.. i love the black as well. cant go past a black diamond they are really gorgeous!!


----------



## diamondgeeza (May 6, 2009)




----------



## pythons73 (May 6, 2009)

Very nice Armand and Diamondgeeza..


----------



## AM Pythons (May 6, 2009)

i have heard the term,'gosford golds" before, the high yellow is said to have come from gosford area..


----------



## AM Pythons (May 6, 2009)

me with my mates diamond,


----------



## Schlumpe (May 6, 2009)

Heres my 6 year old Female. Before shed to after shed.


----------



## sweetangel (May 6, 2009)

here is my new black and white diamond





she is gorgeous


----------



## mysnakesau (Jun 15, 2009)

Wow aren't there some beautiful diamonds, and they are just as varied in pattern and colour as their intergrade cousins. From dark with small spots, dark with big spots, yellow, green, white. Its lovely to see them.

SERP!!!!! What do you think? You said my snakery needed branches. Today the council mowed the weeds in the easement beside our house and knocked a couple of trees. So I went scavenging and found some lovely branches for the diamonds. I am not the most creative for layout but where I have them is where the sun gets to in the mornings so they will be happy to have nice warm branches instead of the boring floor. I confiscated the plant before they kill it :lol:


----------



## serpenttongue (Jun 15, 2009)

mysnakesau said:


> SERP!!!!! What do you think? You said my snakery needed branches. Today the council mowed the weeds in the easement beside our house and knocked a couple of trees. So I went scavenging and found some lovely branches for the diamonds. I am not the most creative for layout but where I have them is where the sun gets to in the mornings so they will be happy to have nice warm branches instead of the boring floor. I confiscated the plant before they kill it :lol:


 
Looking good, Kathy. Although it would be nice to see a thicker, vertical trunk in the centre, that is fixed to the horizontal branch above, with a few branches coming off it. It would be like an old tree and would be their main 'highway' for climbing down to the ground.


----------



## captive_fairy (Jun 15, 2009)

I love the B&W's...these are some pics of mine...pics arent very good but.
First 3 are my female...4th is both (male on left, female on right) and last is male.


----------



## Jdsixtyone (Jun 15, 2009)

Nocturnal_pluse nice diamonds where did u get them?


----------



## lizardracer (Jun 15, 2009)

here is our first snake Loki (formerly known as Lexor)
some on this forum say he is an intergrade, and the guy i got him off says he is pure. either way we love him to bits.

special thanks to mysnakesau and Jay84 for their help


----------



## mysnakesau (Jun 30, 2009)

Bare branches now bear leaves  I gave my grevillia a heavy cut back and gave the branches to the snakes. I think they like it and they look nicer perched up on the branches with greenery around them.


----------



## adelherper (Jun 30, 2009)

here are few pics of mine


----------



## KaaTom (Jun 30, 2009)

sweetangel said:


> here is my new black and white diamond
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

She is gorgeous, where did you get her???


----------



## sweetangel (Jun 30, 2009)

KaaTom said:


> She is gorgeous, where did you get her???



i got her from pythonrob on here. he had a small stall at the castlehill reptile show, but i bought her before then. i think he got out of herps so there wont be anymore diamond at his end..... i'm still searching for a male to go with her.

so if anyone has a male b&w diamond or high yellow diamond give me a buz lol


----------



## dougydoug (Jun 30, 2009)

nice diamonds


----------



## ADZz_93 (Jun 30, 2009)

love [email protected] diamonds


----------



## tree (Sep 20, 2009)

hi here are some pics my diamonds,

im going to breed them next season but am also looking to buy another adult black and white female 

willing to pay top dollar for the right snake any help would be appreciated

would be willing to set up a breeding loan with kev my male if ayone is looking for a black and white male this season he is in good condition 2.8 kilos and is ready to go.

cheers tyson 0428148388


----------



## mysnakesau (Sep 26, 2009)

Finally snapped some nicer pictures of my diamonds. Whilst their skins still aren't in top shape, I think we're off to a good start, at least with Hannah. She accepted one rat but didn't want anymore after that. She messed around with it for so long, it was like she'd forgotten how to eat. This is the first feed she has taken since I brought her home 6 months ago. She bit the rat in the neck and swallowed it with the head doubled back rather than letting it go and finding an end to start. Think she was buggered after that. Just gotta hope now that she accepts again next week, and try and get the other one going now.


----------



## Londos1990 (Sep 26, 2009)

*nice*

beautiful diamonds here are my 2


----------



## BenReyn (Sep 26, 2009)

Great diamonds, so many high yellows !
Ben.


----------



## BROWNS (Sep 26, 2009)

mysnakesau that is one gorgeous looking animal,WOW!!

Here's a pic of a girl I had a few years back now,she was an amazing spun out patterened and coloured animal!


----------



## James..94 (Sep 26, 2009)

Stunning diamonds everyone


----------



## snakehunter1 (Sep 26, 2009)

heres some,
The second one I photographed in the wild yesterday..


----------



## BROWNS (Sep 26, 2009)

Hot looking wild diamond,looks a nice gold colour?


----------



## pythons73 (Sep 26, 2009)

Thats awesome news Kathy,hopefully its a start.Depending where you are Snakehunter1 thats more then likely a Natural Intergrade,Port Mac,they are the same looking up my way,nice speciemen anyhow...Thats how i like like my Diamonds to look BROWNS,b-w look more impressive IMO..


----------



## snakehunter1 (Sep 26, 2009)

yep second one an intergrade.


----------



## snakehunter1 (Sep 26, 2009)

Heres a juvi diamond, She is approx. 6 months old..


----------



## mysnakesau (Oct 6, 2009)

Hannah accepted her second feed today. I am thrilled am almost confident we are off and running with her. I had to help her, though. She spent 20 minutes with the head in her mouth, the rats front feet either side of her mouth and she didn't seem to be getting anywhere. So I intervened and gently poked the rat feet in the corner of her mouth and guided it in the right shape. She downed the rat within a couple minutes then. Poor girl, but she's happy, and so am I  Can't believe the temperament of the diamonds and intergrades. If I tried that with the olives I would have lost my fingers or copped a strike in the face. They have to work out for themselves. Can't help myself with photos..


----------



## pinkmus (Oct 6, 2009)

My two young diamonds. Female (nemesis) is in the top 3 pictures whilst the darker (graphite) is in the other 3.

-Will


----------



## ravan (Oct 6, 2009)

oh wow, love the first one!


----------



## aaron70 (Oct 7, 2009)

They are amazing the diamonds


----------



## marcus09 (Oct 7, 2009)

This is Eliza she is 9 months


----------



## Londos1990 (Oct 7, 2009)

*My diamonds*

These diamonds are beautiful, here are mine 7months old M and Female


----------



## dee4 (Oct 7, 2009)

*A few snaps*

A couple of ones we held onto last season and a head shot of our black girl.


----------



## Londos1990 (Oct 8, 2009)

Sorry didnt mention first 2 pics and 4th is female and 3rd picture is male, still trying to get decent pictures of him.... hope you like


----------



## dee4 (Oct 8, 2009)

*Cheeky Tongue*

By the way, very nice diamonds everyone.


----------



## Chris1 (Oct 8, 2009)

bella.


----------



## Muse-Exotics (Oct 9, 2009)

Here's my male....I think this might be my first post.


----------



## Simon1 (Oct 9, 2009)

Bella is looking nice, how big is she now chris, also how are all your others going ?

Simon


----------



## Muse-Exotics (Oct 9, 2009)

Beautiful diamonds btw everyone!


----------



## serpenttongue (Oct 9, 2009)

Dee4, your black girl is sublime!


----------



## pinkmus (Oct 9, 2009)

Nice diamonds everyone! I think I saw that pic on another forum muse-exotics! Very nice  welcome to APS. That dark diamond is really cool looking dee4....

-Will


----------



## Perko (Oct 9, 2009)

Muse-Exotics said:


> Here's my male....I think this might be my first post.


 

With Animals like that, i hope you post more often.
Welcome to APS


----------



## ravan (Oct 9, 2009)

CraigP said:


> With Animals like that, i hope you post more often.
> Welcome to APS



indeed, that snake is gorgeous!


----------



## Muse-Exotics (Oct 12, 2009)

Thanks....glad to be a part of the community


----------



## Mr.James (Oct 19, 2009)

His name is "Earl"


----------



## Bearded_Lady (Oct 20, 2009)

This is my new baby Dante


----------



## hevonline (Oct 20, 2009)

*Its not over tillits over Daisy has emphsemia from lung leak*

You wont beleive it, theres hope for Daisy, and even without xray,I had a guy come overb this afternoon and when we both looked at her,it was easy to see a succession of 'bumps' under her skin mainly around her neck/lung area.
After keeping her still, and feelingthem it was clear that these lumps were pockets of air under her skin.
Concluding that due the fact she can move from head to tail,she can liftn her head at least 6-10inches off the ground, and is mobile enogh that would indicate no fractured vertabraes.
So, were left with the assumption that she may have puntured a lung, or have enphacemia.(Air escaping from her sacs) explains the puffy throat being soft, its all air, thats trapped.(Usually called a punctured neumor thorax)
The air is escaping into her throat and body cavaties causing the bumps, and also causing her throat to swell. 





Who'd of thought.We worked this out and i don tknow why i didnt think of her lungs before.Verfied the probability to treat her for this with a Vet over the phone.Fortunately I knew someone where I could obtain the stuff i need till i get Vet.
So much for the Snake Forum, instead of anything that might of help with this diagnosis, most of the posters were too busy, flaming off at me for something personal, oh well.Turns out i will still have to go to Vet , we had very experienced person I trust his prognosis ect.
So at the moment , she has been given an antinmflamotry injection to help with pain too,and, she seems a little brighter already.
Thanks once again.I will never to that to myself again, at least I met you.Kind Regards Heather





<LI class=smallfont>Edit 
Report


----------



## JAS101 (Oct 20, 2009)

hevonline said:


> You wont beleive it, theres hope for Daisy, and even without xray,I had a guy come overb this afternoon and when we both looked at her,it was easy to see a succession of 'bumps' under her skin mainly around her neck/lung area.
> After keeping her still, and feelingthem it was clear that these lumps were pockets of air under her skin.
> Concluding that due the fact she can move from head to tail,she can liftn her head at least 6-10inches off the ground, and is mobile enogh that would indicate no fractured vertabraes.
> So, were left with the assumption that she may have puntured a lung, or have enphacemia.(Air escaping from her sacs) explains the puffy throat being soft, its all air, thats trapped.(Usually called a punctured neumor thorax)
> ...


 im glad that the snake looks better , but lets get things straight .
u posted on thisforum stating that the snake had been hit in the head with a peice of wood , in your first post u never stated that u couldnt get to the vet for 2 days . when asked a few questions u go off the deep end - and u dont understand why pepole MIGHT have flammed u ? . btw i think it may have been U that took things all personal .


----------



## Chris1 (Oct 21, 2009)

wasnt this from a different thread?

i remember thinking it was one of those 'joke' threads designed to create reactions! 
(and a very successful one at that, lol)

glad to hear ur snakes gonna be ok!


----------



## Mr.James (Oct 21, 2009)

This forum can be VERY useful alot of the time, its just a shame that sometimes things can be either read and understood the wrong way by people, or some people just wanna cause trouble. You still may find some useful information in past threads by using the search function & maybe create a new thread on the progress of your diamond if you wish. I know that heaps of people flamed you & certainly you gave it back to them, but I believe alot of those people and others who didnt get a chance to comment would certain like to see your diamond return to full health & keep in touch with you. (I certainly would like to know how it goes) Create a new thread though.

Btw whats everyone think of my little fella I posted on here? He's got really nice rosettes and should get a nice colour to him.


----------



## Mullet (Oct 21, 2009)

Here is my little fella


----------



## hevonline (Oct 23, 2009)

*Daisy Diamond Python*





 Daisy, as she is living in her area, she was outside for some time, with assisted heating.


----------



## dexter (Nov 9, 2009)

Here is a pic of my Diamond


----------



## mysnakesau (Nov 22, 2009)

*Same snakes, new pics.*

Have one of my diamonds in shed at the moment. This is Hannah, a few good feeds must be putting some condition on her....I am still yet to witness a perfect shed from both the diamonds, so am anxious to see how she goes.


----------



## Eureka (Nov 22, 2009)

hevonline said:


> You wont beleive it, theres hope for Daisy, and even without xray,I had a guy come overb this afternoon and when we both looked at her,it was easy to see a succession of 'bumps' under her skin mainly around her neck/lung area.
> After keeping her still, and feelingthem it was clear that these lumps were pockets of air under her skin.
> Concluding that due the fact she can move from head to tail,she can liftn her head at least 6-10inches off the ground, and is mobile enogh that would indicate no fractured vertabraes.
> So, were left with the assumption that she may have puntured a lung, or have enphacemia.(Air escaping from her sacs) explains the puffy throat being soft, its all air, thats trapped.(Usually called a punctured neumor thorax)
> ...



Hey, that happened to my diamond as well at the start of the year. Scared the hell out of me, I thought she was going to die and I rushed her to an emergency vet. She's all good now though. Here's a picture of what she looked like, sorry about the quality it was taken on my phone. All the skin had lifted off her neck and there was more bumps going down her body by the time we got her to the vet.


----------



## Mr.James (Nov 22, 2009)

New photo's


----------



## mungus (Nov 22, 2009)

Here is my favorite girl laying 2 years ago.
She looks exactly the same this year.
She had last year off.
She's due to drop on the 6th December.............
Cant wait !!
Aleks.


----------



## spazzakazza (Nov 26, 2009)

*My 2 snuggling*

My 2 diamonds coiled together


----------



## pythons73 (Nov 26, 2009)

Very nice Mungus,is this the 2nd time she has breed,what age-size was she when she first become gravid,or seen any signs she was gravid...How many eggs has she laid before...She defiantly is a great looking Diamond...All the best with this season,i hope you get some real stunners.....MARK


----------



## Walker (Nov 26, 2009)

Nice pics everyone,mines in my avatar theres a much better image of him in my profile.


----------



## Walker (Nov 26, 2009)

Wait il just put im up.

 Thats a lil bit better.


----------



## Migs2 (Nov 26, 2009)

Diamonds as far as the eye can see.....that's what I like......

Some beautiful specimens displayed here

Nice pics Mungus, hope all goes well for you this year - Anyone else got any gravid or laying shots of DPs?


----------



## mungus (Dec 5, 2009)

pythons73 said:


> Very nice Mungus,is this the 2nd time she has breed,what age-size was she when she first become gravid,or seen any signs she was gravid...How many eggs has she laid before...She defiantly is a great looking Diamond...All the best with this season,i hope you get some real stunners.....MARK



Thanks Mark.
She's due for her second clutch any day now......
She looks huge.............:lol:
She was 4 years old when she had her first clutch of 21 eggs [ no slugs ]
Last year she had a break, as she lost a fair bit of condition after she layed.
This year she looks the same.
I reckon it will be a large clutch and she will be given next year off to recover.
Some snakes you can breed every year without fail, but not this girl, she looses a fair bit of body weight and needs the extra time to recover and thats what she gets....
Aleks.


----------



## pythons73 (Dec 5, 2009)

Thats good news Aleks,i hope you get a nice pile of eggs.IMO Diamonds dont seem to put the weight back on as easy as other species,by the sound of it,the extra year she had off will defiantly be worth it.Its good to hear some people actually give a **** about their animals instead of their wallets....MARK


----------



## Weezer (Dec 6, 2009)

One of my big babies- 6.5 ft 3 yr old ready to go next season with an identical male (albeit a much _smaller_ male)


----------



## Brown_Hair (Dec 6, 2009)

....... i wish i had a diamond python 

Love your diamond marty!

What a intense diamond browns, looks fantastic


----------



## mysnakesau (Dec 7, 2009)

This is my recently shed diamond - and discovered it is a boy. So now I know which are which, and definitely my girl who is refusing food.
This is Hannah. He carries a girls name but I don't think he really cares lol




And both of them. Tara (female) on left, Hannah on right.


----------



## mungus (Dec 7, 2009)

mysnakesau said:


> This is my recently shed diamond - and discovered it is a boy. So now I know which are which, and definitely my girl who is refusing food.
> This is Hannah. He carries a girls name but I don't think he really cares lol
> 
> 
> ...


Thants one veryyyyyyyyyyyyy nice diamond.
Like it in my collection...........


----------



## mungus (Dec 7, 2009)

pythons73 said:


> Thats good news Aleks,i hope you get a nice pile of eggs.IMO Diamonds dont seem to put the weight back on as easy as other species,by the sound of it,the extra year she had off will defiantly be worth it.Its good to hear some people actually give a **** about their animals instead of their wallets....MARK



Mark,
Well she laid today.
I checked her laybox at 8am and she just started laying - only had 2 eggs out by this stage.
Came home from lunch and was greeted buy a mass of eggs and she was still popping them out......:shock:
Came home at 2.30pm and she had finished.
Approx 30 eggs - 23 seen from above with about 7 tucked underneath the top ones.
Thats my biggest clutch ever !!.......
She looks in alot better condition than I thought she would, which is a relief.
Giving her last year off really worked a treat.
Here's some photo's.
Aleks.


----------



## bkevo (Dec 7, 2009)

nice mungus. congrats mate.


----------



## pythons73 (Dec 8, 2009)

Well done Aleks,IMO with Diamonds its defiantly worth giving them a year off,as i dont think they put the weight back on compared to any other carpet...Wow that is a great clutch,thats strange she started laying at 8am,as most of the snakes that ive had layed had already finished by around that time..You have to be more than happy with that size clutch...Now the real fun begins,best of luck with them all,cant wait to see those heads pop out...CHeers...MARK


----------



## ecosnake (Dec 8, 2009)

couple i have over the years....


----------



## pythons73 (Dec 8, 2009)

The first one Ecosnake is awesome,was it a female and gravid in that picture or did it just eaten,beautiful looking snakes,and i gather the last photo is the same as 1st....If it is a female she would go really nice with a male that i have here...Look very simarlar...MARK


----------



## ozianimals (Dec 18, 2009)

This is my new addition


----------



## tempest (Jan 3, 2010)

A couple of pics from the other day of my Zeph


----------



## Londos1990 (Jan 3, 2010)

Ill have to upload some more of mine, Last time i uploaded them they were completly black, now there colours have come right through and im very happy with how they are going


----------



## Rhysc (Jan 3, 2010)

This is my old boy slick, he passed on last winter aged 19, good lookin diamond tough.


----------



## Londos1990 (Jan 3, 2010)

Rhysc said:


> This is my old boy slick, he passed on last winter aged 19, good lookin diamond tough.


 

Mate, sorry to here of the lose, but i can only hope my diamonds turn out half as good as that... amazing


----------



## Rhysc (Jan 3, 2010)

Thanks mate, he was a gorgeous snake, but didn't know how to turn his feeding response off lol. If something moved within striking distance, it got had, so I never tried mating him, which I now regret.


----------



## mungus (Jan 3, 2010)

He was truely a very nice diamond.
19 years for a diamond is pretty good.


----------



## venskeeper (Jan 3, 2010)




----------



## Londos1990 (Jan 3, 2010)

Rhysc, at what age where those photos taken?


----------



## Rhysc (Jan 3, 2010)

Last summer, he measured at 8'6.


----------



## Mr.James (Jan 3, 2010)

Not far off celebrating his first birthday! & just starting his colour change, should be an interesting next few months..


----------



## Londos1990 (Jan 3, 2010)

He held his colour nicely top job


----------



## RemoverAccount (Jan 4, 2010)

Can anyone tell me how well Diamonds hold up in hot and humid conditions (eg Brisbane) and how to manage this for them? PM if too off-topic for this thread.

Cheers


----------



## Weezer (Jan 4, 2010)

I keep Diamonds in brissie- they do fine- I just have a large enclosure aout 4 ft x 4 ft I think it is- a big square one with UV and heat lamps (infra red) . They have lots of platforms and perches in that one-
underneath I have a seperate enclosure which fits the width of the top one perfectly- but is only 60 cm high- this one has a hide box, no heat, no artificial light, and a large water bowl. 

So I drilled a 15 cm hole through the floor of the top into the roof of the bottom one- joined it with a thick piece of pipe, and they can just cruise between the two- they both love it. There is a massive gradient between the two, and I only put the heat on for a couple of hours in the morning for them during Summer, as it is 30-40 here as you know ... I put it on after a feed too so they can digest a little better- apart from that the natural gradient works wonders for them- they dont ever refuse a feed and they are pretty active unlike alot of the Southern varieties- plus picking the Male up from Pythons73 didnt hurt- he is a machine !!!

I will try and get some pics up on my profile and PM you if you are considering setting something up. Diaomonds are my favourite of all our snakes- i watch them lots more than the Albinos

Remember, Diamonds are pretty hardy and there are natural integrades up this far- i rescued one with a busted tail a year ago, fed him and healed him and sent him on his way, and he was a VERY large lad at 8 to 10 ft- even with half a tail- and lots of scars from trying to eat Possums- he had been living in my roof in the city (paddo) for a while judging by the amount of skin hanging up there.


----------



## bkevo (Jan 7, 2010)

any more pics?


----------



## venskeeper (Jan 7, 2010)

A few more...


----------



## pinkmus (Jan 7, 2010)

Love the third picture venkeeper! The contrast is amazing. 

-Will


----------



## venskeeper (Jan 7, 2010)

thanks pinkmus, helps when you have a damn good camera, with pro lighting and a some friendly snakes when your up nice and close.


----------



## mungus (Jan 7, 2010)

Ven, the black and white is awesome !!


----------



## lizardracer (Jan 7, 2010)

venskeeper; great snakes, great photos!!


----------



## zen (Jan 10, 2010)

It's great to see so many beautiful Diamonds in this thread. 
There's too many to mention individually, however that last B&W is particularly attractive.8)
It's well contrasted against the yellow specimen too.


----------



## venskeeper (Jan 10, 2010)

As requested from zen...a fully body shot:








zen, there was no special lighting or macro used as in the previous shots with this photo, just a Canon 500D with a 250 lense outdoor in full sunlight.

Cheers


----------



## mysnakesau (Jan 10, 2010)

What gorgeous pythons you have, venkeeper. They are amazingly spectacular. The black and white looks so pure but then the yellow one looks stunning, too.

I have seen pics of beautiful diamonds but I think yours is the best I've seen - no offence to anybody else's lovely animals - or you just know how to take awesome pics but you still need awesome animals to be able to do that  

I am about to feed my diamonds. Male comes inside to feed, will soon see if she is ready to eat yet. Still no sign of dropping any eggs so still not sure whats up with her :?


----------



## squishi (Jan 10, 2010)

here are some pics of my little girl pearl. she was bread from slimebo. she is now neally 2. i have done pics from young up to about 1 and a half i do not have up to date.


----------



## mysnakesau (Jan 10, 2010)

mysnakesau said:


> .....I am about to feed my diamonds. Male comes inside to feed, will soon see if she is ready to eat yet. Still no sign of dropping any eggs so still not sure whats up with her :?



YAY!!! My female has taken a rat. 'Bout bloody time. But she did recently shed her first "normal" shed since I've had her so maybe something there has been the problem. She has a rat but she is throwing it around - snakes don't forget how to eat do they? I've had them since March last year and this is only the 2nd feed the female has taken but she is yet to settle down and eat it...


----------



## max369 (Jan 10, 2010)

that is one of the nicest collections of diamounds i have ever seen
Well done everyone they are all beaytiful  i m hoping to get a diamound in the next year or so


----------



## mysnakesau (Jan 10, 2010)

mysnakesau said:


> .....snakes don't forget how to eat do they? ......


Definitely not with Tara  She is almost finished her 2nd......good girl


----------



## mysnakesau (Jan 10, 2010)

*Pics or didn't happen...hehe*

My beautiful pair - both seem to be finally on the right track and settled nicely. I lost a lot of confidence when I lost Pippa but this pair have come forward 200% with Tara (female) taking her first decent feed. Last feed was August and only accepted 2 mice. Today she downed 4 weaner rats, and so did Hannah.  Who gives a damn about crap at work when you can come home to such a beautiful reminder of why we actually go to work.
Hannah on kitchen floor..








Tara in avairy..


----------



## pinkmus (Jan 11, 2010)

My female diamond after shedding yesterday night:









-Will


----------



## Londos1990 (Jan 11, 2010)

Will,

That is Stunning

Kyle


----------



## pinkmus (Jan 11, 2010)

Thanks Londos, can't wait for her next shed.... 

-Will


----------



## Mr.James (Jan 11, 2010)

pinkmus said:


> My female diamond after shedding yesterday night:
> View attachment 112918
> 
> 
> ...



Very nice yellow!


----------



## serpenttongue (Jan 11, 2010)

Looking good, Will. More yellow than I expected.


----------



## pinkmus (Jan 11, 2010)

Thanks Jimmy and ST. Yeah she is getting yellower now. Just got my partly finished enclosure into the room and it's looking fine. Now I'm thinking of having just two large sections of glass in the front so it'll look better than having smaller panes.

-Will


----------



## Sjoerd_van_Veen (Jan 14, 2010)

Wow guys! I really jealous about the diamonds you guys have!

Love the black and white, low white ones!


----------



## beatlloydy (Jan 14, 2010)

A Diamond Python in my parents yard a year or so ago was the trigger for me getting into snakes...It was so beautiful and almost tame..it didnt care that we stood only 2 feet or so from it admiring it.

Anyway, after reading the literature re the "diamond syndrome" etc I decided this would not be a good first snake for me.

However, I have a balcony that gets the morning sun and is 98% protected from inclement weather (i.e only gets wet in severe windblown rain)....I am thinking of a 2010 project to build a double enclosure out of marine ply to place there. It will be 2.3 m high x 1.2 m wide (as this is the length that marine ply comes in)...tho the wood alone will probably cost around $700 or more from my initial enquiries. Got to try and find a cheaper source as it is $250 a sheet from bunnings and I will need 3 sheets.


----------



## bkevo (Jan 15, 2010)

if thats what u want contact mister ply and wood.. much cheaper and will cut it all up cheap
also u can look in the trading post.. good prices for marine ply


----------



## beatlloydy (Jan 15, 2010)

bkevo said:


> if thats what u want contact mister ply and wood.. much cheaper and will cut it all up cheap
> also u can look in the trading post.. good prices for marine ply



thanks for that..will do...just googled the name and there is one reasonably close...I note they also sell perspex which is also on my shopping list for an outdoor pit.


----------



## Norm (Jan 15, 2010)

*change of colour*

Pinkmus, Just went back and looked at pics of your female a few months ago. Unbeleivable colour change, I`m very jealous!


----------



## pinkmus (Jan 16, 2010)

Norm said:


> Pinkmus, Just went back and looked at pics of your female a few months ago. Unbeleivable colour change, I`m very jealous!



Thanks norm, I'm extremely happy with her.....

-Will


----------



## TWENTY B (Jan 21, 2010)

this is my new boy, 
abot 12 months old, but still small,


----------



## kupper (Jan 21, 2010)

Nice twenty is that the one you swapped ?


----------



## mungus (Jan 21, 2010)

:lol:


mysnakesau said:


> My beautiful pair - both seem to be finally on the right track and settled nicely. I lost a lot of confidence when I lost Pippa but this pair have come forward 200% with Tara (female) taking her first decent feed. Last feed was August and only accepted 2 mice. Today she downed 4 weaner rats, and so did Hannah.  Who gives a damn about crap at work when you can come home to such a beautiful reminder of why we actually go to work.
> Hannah on kitchen floor..
> 
> 
> ...


 
I reckon she is awesome.
I reckon you should sell her to me...:lol:


----------



## pinkmus (Jan 26, 2010)

Their first weaner rat  (around 45g)........ I think i was feeding them a tad too little before. Some pics: The female weighs 137g.















-Will


----------



## schizmz (Jan 27, 2010)

my new Diamond..picking her up on the weekend..comments welcome.


----------



## mungus (Jan 31, 2010)

mungus said:


> Mark,
> Well she laid today.
> I checked her laybox at 8am and she just started laying - only had 2 eggs out by this stage.
> Came home from lunch and was greeted buy a mass of eggs and she was still popping them out......:shock:
> ...



They hatched and all out today ready to be put in their tubs..........


----------



## zulu (Jan 31, 2010)

*re Show*

Congrats daddy mungus,you can see the rossettes on them very nice!


----------



## bkevo (Jan 31, 2010)

well done mungus..


----------



## mungus (Jan 31, 2010)

thanks guys,
really happy with this lot.........markings and all !!


----------



## pinkmus (Jan 31, 2010)

That's a lot of nice hatchling diamonds mungus! Congrats!  

-Will


----------



## Hominid (Feb 1, 2010)

congratulations mungus, your hatchies look great, hope your blessed with a healthy clutch.


----------



## Perko (Feb 3, 2010)

Good work Mungus.


----------



## Hominid (Feb 4, 2010)

some of mine and a wild caught one found snooping around a local bird avary


----------



## womapyth (Feb 20, 2010)




----------



## bigston7 (Feb 20, 2010)

*Ron Burgandy*

Got this little fella 2 days ago


----------



## COOP (Feb 21, 2010)

My girl "easy". 2 and a half years old, over 180cms long. Looks tiny in the pics cause the rat was a monster 300 grams +


----------



## melly88 (Feb 21, 2010)

hi 

i wish i had a pic of a diamond to put up here but i cant find a nice one for sale. any1 selling hatchies let me know.

send me a PM so this thread doesnt get of track. thanks

very nice pics on here girls & guys.


----------



## JUNGLEJAGUAR (Feb 21, 2010)

mysnakesau said:


> i have three beautiful, new additions to my repti-clan. They truly are a gorgeous python. They are living outdoors - well, will be by end of this week since they decided they can squeeze through my inch x inch mesh on the aviary. So tim is ripping it off and will replace it with inch x half inch mesh during the week. Then they can go back out there.


omg they are sooooo stunning very jealous indeed


----------



## chris_snake (Feb 22, 2010)

pick this little girl up in a week


----------



## schizmz (Feb 24, 2010)

April..Tiffany."she loves the camera"..and Neil my only male.


----------



## bkevo (Feb 27, 2010)

keep this one going. love diamonds personally


----------



## JUNGLEJAGUAR (Feb 27, 2010)

ambah said:


> very nice, love the b&w's
> here's a few of mine, pics have probably been seen before


WOW they are soooo stunning


----------



## tigerbudgie (Feb 28, 2010)

the thing about these threads, is it makes me want to buy more lol. 2 is enough for now. just keep telling myself that.


----------



## cement (Feb 28, 2010)

yesterday


----------



## cement (Feb 28, 2010)

today!


----------



## bkevo (Feb 28, 2010)

well done mate. any pics of the parents?


----------



## cement (Feb 28, 2010)

PM sent.


----------



## kalby (Mar 1, 2010)

*Nice!!!!*

hey guys just bought a hatchling diamond called it Chaos, i sure hope it turns out gorgeous like yours all do. I will have a pic soon to show, im finding it hard to take a photo and hold Chaos at the same time, quit a handful while holding, need more hands....


----------



## Mullet (Mar 1, 2010)

Well done Cement, I've got 2 spare enclosures in the garage - but u know the boss lol and thanks again for that on the weekend.


----------



## schizmz (Mar 1, 2010)

i recently got this fella..hes 4ys old and.as you can see on his nose he has scaring.. i have also found old bite wounds..,he was obv live fed..sigh..but rep vet said hes in top conditiongreat attitude a real gentle snake.


----------



## longqi (Mar 1, 2010)

17 years old 8ft long

Still going strong


----------



## ChrisZhang (Mar 1, 2010)

longqi said:


> 17 years old 8ft long
> 
> Still going strong




wooww 17 years old, good going


----------



## longqi (Mar 2, 2010)

These two are pretty cute too


----------



## cement (Mar 3, 2010)

Mullet said:


> Well done Cement, I've got 2 spare enclosures in the garage - but u know the boss lol and thanks again for that on the weekend.


 
Haha! No worries mate.


----------



## schizmz (Mar 10, 2010)

camera hog..


----------



## sara_sabian (Mar 14, 2010)

Yearling diamond shed.


----------



## schizmz (Mar 14, 2010)

Nice sara....this is my 2 lil girls..and 1 bigger boy.


----------



## sara_sabian (Mar 14, 2010)

I love the rosettes on Tiffany, I'd like to find a male like that eventually.


----------



## Bez84 (Apr 30, 2010)

Here are some quick shots of my diamond pair, until i get a better camera to take some good ones.
Im 5'11 which will help you judge there size the b&w female is very heavy and hard to handle as she is big lol.


----------



## skubz (May 2, 2010)

here's my little guy, his name is 'Puppy' , he's 5 and half years old, and approx 8ft long.


----------



## lovemypiggy (May 2, 2010)

just added to my collection !!!


----------



## Norm (May 3, 2010)

Heres my new little fella. Got him
a while ago now and have shown him off before but thought I would put him on this thread for the diamond lovers to have a look at.


----------



## bkevo (May 3, 2010)

nice piggy. where did u get that looker from?


----------



## syeph8 (May 3, 2010)

Norm said:


> Heres my new little fella. Got him a while ago now and have shown him off before but thought I would put him on this thread for the diamond lovers to have a look at.


 
I may not be wearing my glasses... but im pretty sure that looks like a bredli. not so much a diamond.


----------



## Norm (May 3, 2010)

I assure you its a diamond. I thought people might tell me its an intergrade but not a bredli.


----------



## syeph8 (May 3, 2010)

Norm said:


> I assure you its a diamond. I thought people might tell me its an intergrade but not a bredli.


 
i assure you, the photos im looking at are of a bredli. do you have a bredli? maybe posted them by accident or the new format is messing things up a bit. but what i am looking at is a bredli on a left arm, a bredli wrapped around a left pinky finger, and a bredli head and neck in the grass


----------



## Norm (May 3, 2010)

I don`t own a bredli. Your looking at the right photos. The colour of this bloke is exactly why I bought him, something a bit different and interesting to see how he colours up.


----------



## syeph8 (May 3, 2010)

Norm said:


> I don`t own a bredli.


 
I had a look at your albums mate. you reckon angus is a diamond? not a bredli? 
show off as many bredlis as you want, wherever you want mate and i hate to tell you that i am looking at a bredli


----------



## GeckoJosh (May 3, 2010)

Norm said:


> I don`t own a bredli. Your looking at the right photos. The colour of this bloke is exactly why I bought him, something a bit different and interesting to see how he colours up.


 That is not a Diamond, it is either a Coastal or a Bredli


----------



## Rep-Style (May 3, 2010)

Norm, how old is it?


----------



## Rep-Style (May 3, 2010)

even if by some longshot it was an intergrade wouldnt have even just a lil bit of spotting by now?


----------



## Norm (May 3, 2010)

Got him from dave8208, viewed parents, siblings, all of them diamonds. Posted pics when I brought him home, your the only person who thinks its a bredli.


----------



## Norm (May 3, 2010)

Sorry Rep-Style, hes 3 months.


----------



## syeph8 (May 3, 2010)

it doesnt look to have any diamond in it. none. its either one hell of a bredli looking morph or its a bredli. i may concede coastal, depending on how it grows, but im sticking to classic bredli


----------



## GeckoJosh (May 3, 2010)

that is Angus?, not Gladis?


----------



## SamNabz (May 3, 2010)

doesn't look like a diamond to me at all.....sorry to say


----------



## IgotFrogs (May 3, 2010)

meh looks just like my two normal old garden variety bredli


----------



## Norm (May 3, 2010)

Heres the parents and some pre shed pics of Angus.if you look at Daves add you`ll see some siblings.


----------



## thals (May 4, 2010)

longqi said:


> These two are pretty cute too



That stripey one is just beautiful! Am a big fan of the striped diamonds, anyone got anymore pics of these?


----------



## Khagan (May 4, 2010)

Looks nothing like a bredli, what are you people on..?

Not to throw any accusations around Norm, but just to clarify to others, i've seen quite a few hatchy intergrades start off looking exactly the same colour as Norm's. I'd assume they go on to colour up as normal or possibly just less black? Anyways, not to dispute whether it's a diamond or an intergrade, but i'm sure it will end up looking like either and not a bredli.


----------



## Bez84 (May 4, 2010)

It aint a bredli, parents and siblings look like port macs carpets, intergrades or northern diamonds whatever people want to call them either way hatchling is identical to a couple of port macs i have.


----------



## AM Pythons (May 4, 2010)

you ppl are tripping... thats no bredli.. diamond or intergrade at the very least... lol..haha..


----------



## syeph8 (May 4, 2010)

i dont see diamond there. no spotting. if you put a bredli and him in the same enclosure and told me to pull out the diamond i would personally be very confused. and i know im not the most experienced bloke on earth, but i used to breed high yellow diamonds and have been around diamonds my whole life. I have never seen one that colour. Also spent a fair bit of time with bredli and i would say looks very close to a classic.


----------



## Khagan (May 4, 2010)

syeph8 said:


> i dont see diamond there. no spotting. if you put a bredli and him in the same enclosure and told me to pull out the diamond i would personally be very confused. and i know im not the most experienced bloke on earth, but i used to breed high yellow diamonds and have been around diamonds my whole life. I have never seen one that colour. Also spent a fair bit of time with bredli and i would say looks very close to a classic.


 
What do you mean by spotting? Rosettes? Or the black around each scale? Because there are clearly rosettes in there amongst the bars. If the black around each scale, it's only 3 months, they don't have their full colours at 3 months. Though it could also go on to have none of that black and just yellow.


----------



## syeph8 (May 4, 2010)

Khagan said:


> What do you mean by spotting? Rosettes? Or the black around each scale? Because there are clearly rosettes in there amongst the bars. If the black around each scale, it's only 3 months, they don't have their full colours at 3 months. Though it could also go on to have none of that black and just yellow.



black around each scale. by three months it should be a fair indication of its colouring, keeping in mind that it will obviously change throughout its entire life. I'm just concerned that this bloke has been had, being told that a bredli is a diamond. because i reckon if that passes for a diamond, some of the less solid coloured classic bredlis around certainly could.


----------



## Khagan (May 4, 2010)

syeph8 said:


> black around each scale. by three months it should be a fair indication of its colouring, keeping in mind that it will obviously change throughout its entire life. I'm just concerned that this bloke has been had, being told that a bredli is a diamond. because i reckon if that passes for a diamond, some of the less solid coloured classic bredlis around certainly could.


 
Well, most you can see that by 3 months because they actually start off dark so it's already there. It's certainly not a bredli though, even though it is brownish like one the pattern (Excluding the black around each scale) is diamond/intergrade it's rosettes and bars not stripes like a bredli. As said plenty of intergrades are born looking exactly like this and i'll say in months to come it will become more yellow or dark gold i'd doubt it'll stay brown, but it shall be interesting to see what becomes of it.


----------



## dave8208 (May 4, 2010)

syeph8 said:


> i dont see diamond there. no spotting. if you put a bredli and him in the same enclosure and told me to pull out the diamond i would personally be very confused. and i know im not the most experienced bloke on earth, but i used to breed high yellow diamonds and have been around diamonds my whole life. I have never seen one that colour. Also spent a fair bit of time with bredli and i would say looks very close to a classic.


 
well..........where do i start.
i have sent all you so called experts a P.M.
how dare you "experts" with many many years of life experiences up your sleeves go) on with such garbage.
how old are yous........22...23....well gee whiz "boys"....come see me when you start shaving and know what you are talking about.

i bred that snake and am proud of it........from a healthy pair of diamonds that were bred from diamonds.....that were bred from diamonds........that were bred from diamonds.........i dont even own a bredli.........i have never bred a bredli....sold my only one i have ever owned 2 years ago and she was a female

thanks to the others on page 16 who have some knowledge of diamonds. 
isnt it funny when some people breed wierd looking BHPs or Womas or Jungles .....they are praised for it , but when some different looking diamond hits the scene and it doesnt have all the " rosettes " in the right place or it isnt the right shade of yellow ....it is shunned upon by the inexperienced young newcomers who only know what they read on these pages........You hang onto that snake Norm.....and show these idiots in 3 years time.


----------



## smegalreptileboy (May 4, 2010)

coastal cross diamond or integrate,or if its a pure diamond nice snake like it heaps


----------



## narkeg (May 4, 2010)

*High Gold Diamond*

I have been a member for a while and never posted. Just thought I would share a pic of one of my babies that should be ready to breed this year.

I hope you enjoy.


----------



## serpenttongue (May 4, 2010)

syeph8 said:


> i assure you, the photos im looking at are of a bredli. do you have a bredli? maybe posted them by accident or the new format is messing things up a bit. but what i am looking at is a bredli on a left arm, a bredli wrapped around a left pinky finger, and a bredli head and neck in the grass


 
You cannot be serious?!!!

No way is that a bredli. Many pure diamonds can look like that as babies.


----------



## syeph8 (May 4, 2010)

*Retraction*

After discussing with Dave over PM i am retracting all comments made on this thread.
I apologise for any damage done to his reputation as a breeder/seller and to norm for disregarding his oppinion so blatently. I admit to pure and utter ignorance of the possibility of this colour variation of diamond and (if it is any consolation) feel i have learned something new.


----------



## Slats (May 4, 2010)

Well played son, well played.
And that is an absolute cracker you've got there Narkeg


----------



## syeph8 (May 4, 2010)

Slats said:


> Well played son, well played.
> And that is an absolute cracker you've got there Narkeg


 
I was wrong, I made a mistake.(a pretty embarassing one to tell the truth) Thats the basis of many wonderful inventions like the eraser, whiteout, quit campaings and the delete and backspace buttons on a computer. I'm sure they didnt invent all these for me.

I agree narkeg, awesome.


----------



## GeckoJosh (May 4, 2010)

I just wanted to say sorry for any disrespect I may have shown towards the breeder or owner of Norms snake pics, I didn't think any thing sinister was going on, just thought that maybe he had his pics mixed up as you guys have said its a very strange looking diamond.

Gex


----------



## Chris1 (May 5, 2010)

gorgeous diamond narkeg!!

Heres my new boy and Bella, shes a bit of a strange one, lol,....


----------



## narkeg (May 5, 2010)

Great animals Chris 1. I love the pic of Bella. Must of been fun getting her out of that predicament.


----------



## Norm (May 5, 2010)

syeph8 said:


> After discussing with Dave over PM i am retracting all comments made on this thread.
> I apologise for any damage done to his reputation as a breeder/seller and to norm for disregarding his oppinion so blatently. I admit to pure and utter ignorance of the possibility of this colour variation of diamond and (if it is any consolation) feel i have learned something new.





Geckoman said:


> I just wanted to say sorry for any disrespect I may have shown towards the breeder or owner of Norms snake pics, I didn't think any thing sinister was going on, just thought that maybe he had his pics mixed up as you guys have said its a very strange looking diamond.
> 
> Gex



Thanks for admitting your mistake guys. I may be new to keeping snakes this time around but I had a diamond python when I was a kid back in the 80`s before you guys were even born, its an interest I`ve kept it just took me a long time to get another one. I`ve done a lot of research and would like to think I`m careful enough not to mistakenly buy the wrong species!

I am willing to concede the names intergrade, port mac or northern diamond but not BREDLI! 

I can totally recomend Dave to anyone, novice or experienced, he always takes the time to talk and answer questions and I would like to think I`ve gained a friend who shares my interest. 

For those who are interested I`ll continue to post pics of "Angus the Centralian Diamond Python", but maybe on a new thread so as not to hijack this one anymore.

The "spotting" you referred to, I had a look at him today and you can clearly see this toward his back half. It didn`t show in the pics, they were taken just sfter a shed about 5 weeks ago.

Well, that was fun!

Norm


----------



## mungus (May 5, 2010)

Diamond hatchies come in all shapes and forms.
If you dont know your stuff - zip it !!
Stressing a buyer out and placing a breeders integrity on the line is a no no !!
Dave does breed some nice stuff.
Like to bump into you Dave one day for a chat.
Cheers,
Aleks.


----------



## DoLittle Farm (May 5, 2010)

Here's one of our high yellows


----------



## mungus (May 5, 2010)

DoLittle Farm said:


> Here's one of our high yellows


 
Still got that high yellow girl for sale from the expo ??


----------



## DoLittle Farm (May 5, 2010)

Yes, she is sister to the pictured one.


----------



## pyrodarknessanny (May 10, 2010)

some one messed with my original post, i dont keep ANY lizards! >.< 
my diamonds ... again! 

white female 






close up of her head pattern 






the pair of whites (male is the smaller of the 2) 




male white 




the gold male 






old pic when the golds were yearlings femal is the one with more black 




and finally the female gold on her own out in the sun


----------



## pyrodarknessanny (Jun 9, 2010)

any one got any more pics?


----------



## Twin_Rivers (Jun 9, 2010)

DoLittle Farm said:


> Here's one of our high yellows



I want that one Steve, will be there in a week or two, I hope it can't be too much longer now. will give you a call and let you know. Beautiful snake, also want a bredli, don't let Belinda know.
Cheers,
Phil


----------



## pyrodarknessanny (Jun 11, 2010)

thourght id put up some nice outside in the sun type photos of the white diamonds, fisrt is of the male the bottom ones are of the female


----------



## beckyreptilegirl (Jun 11, 2010)

My Baby


----------



## oreo1 (Jun 11, 2010)

a while ago but still a gorjus boi x)


----------



## Chris50 (Jun 12, 2010)

18 month 

[/url


----------



## Lovemyreptiles (Jun 12, 2010)

Steve


----------



## mojo73 (Jun 27, 2010)

My female.


----------



## byron_moses (Jun 27, 2010)

nice mojo cracking diamond


----------



## dadaman (Aug 11, 2010)

My young Diamond Mojo


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2010)




----------



## byron_moses (Aug 12, 2010)

beautiful diamonds guys how come alot of people have posted white diamonds which seem to have some yellow on them?


----------



## mungus (Aug 12, 2010)

het for albino.


----------



## byron_moses (Aug 12, 2010)

lol mungus its just my father had a black and white which didnt have a speck of yellow on it and havent seen one like that since


----------



## dadaman (Aug 12, 2010)

I am finding that the white sections are really starting to get a good shade of yellow in them since the snake was about 11 months old.


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Aug 12, 2010)

Some really stunning Diamonds people .
ill add this photo of my male .


----------



## bkevo (Aug 12, 2010)

jungle freak.. great looking diamond.. who bred him???


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Aug 12, 2010)

Chris Taylor ,from Gosford 
he advertised on this site but i cant recall his username .


----------



## byron_moses (Aug 12, 2010)

hey guys this is the diamond i was talking about it passed away earlier this year and this pic was taken at 6 years old and still looks great


----------



## kri57a (Aug 12, 2010)

heres a couple of mine, first 2 one of my males, 3rd my female that i will put him to next yr, and the last one one of the babies i breed 2 1/2yrs ago


----------



## kri57a (Aug 12, 2010)

1st big diamond female i got off rodney, 2nd this lil fella i swapped one of my hatchies for, 3rd lil girl i breed 2 1/2yrs ago and a sister to the one in the last pics of my other photos, 4th one of my babies i bred last yr, this lil girl is for sale.


----------



## TenOx (Aug 13, 2010)

This is Lara -- Diamond x Carpet
(she was underweight and eaten up with mites when I got her, at about 8 months old; now she's a full 5 feet and very happy and hungry!)


----------



## Perko (Aug 13, 2010)

Kel Worleys Diamond.
Posting for Kel as he doesnt know how.


----------



## mamba24 (Aug 13, 2010)

CraigP said:


> Kel Worleys Diamond.
> Posting for Kel as he doesnt know how.


 
i need this kind of snake in my life...


----------



## Khagan (Aug 13, 2010)

CraigP said:


> Kel Worleys Diamond.
> Posting for Kel as he doesnt know how.


 
Wow.. Just.. Wow..  That looks like it'd glow in the dark.


----------



## Perko (Aug 13, 2010)

It does !!!!!!



Khagan said:


> Wow.. Just.. Wow..  That looks like it'd glow in the dark.


----------



## Ninja (Aug 13, 2010)

Here are mine


----------



## PhilK (Aug 13, 2010)

Here are my 2.


----------



## Inkage (Sep 15, 2010)




----------



## ezekiel86 (Sep 16, 2010)

stunning shots here everyone! wow some real good looking diamonds !


----------



## Python_man (Oct 17, 2010)

*Are these any good?*

Hi all i have these what i think are high yellow diamonds. What do you think?
1st photo female 1
2nd photo male 1
3rd photo female 2
4th photo male 2 (for sale)


----------



## Perko (Oct 17, 2010)

Killer Diamond Inkage.


----------



## hurcorh (Oct 17, 2010)

narkeg said:


> I have been a member for a while and never posted. Just thought I would share a pic of one of my babies that should be ready to breed this year.
> 
> I hope you enjoy.


 
now the hottest snake i have ever seen. in my opinion. HOLY CRAP! i sure hope you breed it. and if so, PM me


----------



## Missreptile (Oct 18, 2010)

stunning diamonds everyone!!! def on my 2 get list, i wish i had a money tree


----------



## fugawi (Nov 2, 2010)

My 2 girls, Stitch and Snoopy


----------



## mojo73 (Nov 3, 2010)

fugawi said:


> My 2 girls, Stitch and SnoopyView attachment 170494
> View attachment 170495
> View attachment 170496
> View attachment 170497



The one with the partial dorsal striping is superb.


----------



## Belial (Nov 22, 2010)

Amazing, beautiful, adorable -insert more adjectives-!!

I want a white beauty!
*Badly*

Thank you so much for posting!



pyrodarknessanny said:


> white female
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## pyrodarknessanny (Nov 22, 2010)

hola Belial!, thank you for the complements! 
i love this pair, i did want to breed them this year but due to some minor complications decided not too, prehaps things will be better for them next year. i should get some new photos of her out in the sun, thats when you can truly see her beauty.


----------



## BienePreloved (Nov 22, 2010)

crap photo quality; but this is my juvie - dartanian.


----------



## pythrulz (Nov 23, 2010)

Stunning diamonds fish 10 about the best on this thread i think
niss reptile I think most of us wish we had a money tree to buy all these high quality pythons geting bred these days wouldnt be nice.....


----------



## harleyreggie (Nov 23, 2010)

Here is my first snake. She is just 8 months old.


----------



## Belial (Nov 23, 2010)

Yes please do PDS!
A noob question - Do the white have any other name they fall under, or not really, its just the 'colour'?


----------



## cockney red (Nov 24, 2010)

Couple of Smaug in his new livery


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Nov 24, 2010)

Looks nice Lee, i have a male similar 

Here are three of our Illawarra's.


----------



## snakeluvver (Nov 24, 2010)

GSXR_Boy said:


> View attachment 173712
> View attachment 173711
> View attachment 173710
> 
> ...


I wish I had an armful of diamonds


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Nov 24, 2010)

They can also be a handful at times lol


----------



## pinkmus (Nov 24, 2010)

GSXR_Boy said:


> View attachment 173712
> View attachment 173711
> View attachment 173710
> 
> ...



Those diamonds look awesome GSXR  !

-Will


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2010)




----------



## byron_moses (Nov 24, 2010)

farma that is one stunning diamond mate


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2010)

thanks moses


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Nov 24, 2010)

pinkmus said:


> Those diamonds look awesome GSXR  !
> 
> -Will


 
Cheers Will, thanks!

I saw yours on another site recently and they are looking great!


Nice one Farma.

Josh


----------



## snakeluvver (Nov 24, 2010)

Farma that has got to be one of the most stunning Diamonds alive!


----------



## nicholaskostyk (Nov 25, 2010)

*hey this is my male black diamond 'luke'*


----------



## mungus (Nov 25, 2010)

Hey Farma,
Thats one hell of a diamond mate !!


----------



## Norm (Nov 25, 2010)

Good to see this thread active again after being quiet for a while. And some extremely varied diamonds being shown!


----------



## Perko (Nov 25, 2010)

Old girl


----------



## cockney red (Nov 25, 2010)

GSXR_Boy said:


> View attachment 173712
> View attachment 173711
> View attachment 173710
> 
> ...


 Awesome B&W Josh, have to be my favourites


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Nov 25, 2010)

Cheers thanks, got to love Diamonds!


----------



## bkevo (Jan 24, 2011)

had to kick atart this thread...............
there is a reason i never post pics of this girl. i can NEVER get a true photo of her colour. her rosettes are yellow but appear off white.


----------



## Inkage (Feb 1, 2011)

.


----------



## shortstuff61 (Feb 5, 2011)

My B&W male


----------



## Vixen (Feb 5, 2011)

Lovely snake shortstuff, very handsome!


----------



## cockney red (Feb 5, 2011)

shortstuff61 said:


> My B&W male
> 
> View attachment 184744
> View attachment 184745
> ...


 
Stunner


----------



## Norm (Feb 5, 2011)

Oh yeah, very nice! Dark & mysterious!


----------



## shortstuff61 (Feb 6, 2011)

Thanks 
He has a lot of solid black that I really like. Here are a couple more.




I'll be trying him with this B&W girl this year so hopefully I'll have some luck there. Her rosettes are more white after a shed...


----------



## cockney red (Feb 6, 2011)

Success with that line, and In a few years you could have yourself a Melanistic....


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Feb 6, 2011)

Hot b/w there! Looks like a Boelen's python lol.


----------



## mojo73 (Feb 7, 2011)

shortstuff61 said:


> My B&W male
> 
> View attachment 184744
> View attachment 184745
> ...



That without a shadow of a doubt is one the the best diamonds I have ever set eyes on. I would give my left one and all of my jags for that diamond and maybe a few other sweeteners too.


----------



## Torah (Feb 7, 2011)

My Female

My Male


----------



## Braidotti (Feb 7, 2011)

shortstuff61 said:


> My B&W male
> 
> View attachment 184744
> View attachment 184745
> ...



Thats one of the best Diamonds Ive seen.


----------



## Perko (Feb 7, 2011)

Funny how times change, 10 yrs ago you wouldnt have been able to give that thing away !!!!



shortstuff61 said:


> My B&W male
> 
> View attachment 184744
> View attachment 184745
> ...


----------



## shortstuff61 (Feb 7, 2011)

Haha thanks everyone! I have passed on all of the kind comments, but unfortunately he is now a Black & White & Red Diamond because he is blushing 

I'll try and get a couple more photos up tonight. His belly is white for the first third, then an insane (clean) marbled pattern in the mid section, and the last third is nearly completely jet black. And the girl looks like she could shed this week so I'll have my camera ready...


----------



## soundfix (Feb 8, 2011)

"Shiva' My new Diamond got her at Xmas time. was sold as a 'He', but stoked to find out its Female. YEY!! Hoping to get her a partner for next season.


----------



## dragon170 (Feb 9, 2011)

Thought I'd post up a couple of mine for something to do lol


----------



## ShaunMorelia (Feb 9, 2011)

There are some stunners in this thread!!

Im looking for a TRUE B&W Diamond. So if anyone has one or should be hatching some, please get in touch with me via PM.

Cheers.


----------



## cement (Feb 9, 2011)

These guys produced a whopping 50 egg clutch this New Years day. Due end of Feb, it look's like there will be around 45 viables. It will be interesting to see what comes out of such a huge bundle!


----------



## ShaunMorelia (Feb 10, 2011)

Very nice Cement.
How old/big was your female?


----------



## Jay84 (Feb 10, 2011)

Here is mine......

Doing what he does best, opening his mouth in my direction!


----------



## dale1988 (Feb 15, 2011)

how big do diamonds get full size and what are there general temperments like generally placid or a more flighty snake?


----------



## Chris1 (Feb 16, 2011)

id say 7-8 foot on average, but have seen pics where people say theirs is 3m.
temperament varies, my boy is so sweet, my girl a complete bitch!


----------



## dadaman (Feb 16, 2011)

Here is Mojo doing what he does best. A whole bunch of nothing.


----------



## S&M Morelia (Mar 23, 2011)

Some very nice diamonds in here.
I know I've posted these in another thread but I might be able to get more responses regarding the situation.
Has anyone seen anything like this in their diamonds? where the yellow tipping is replaces with a "clear" or "transparent" looking scale?
If you have, can you post up some close up shots of the scales in question? or pm me for me email address.


----------



## Bushman (Mar 24, 2011)

I've seen something similar, whereby patches of white scales appear to create a black and white looking mosaic. 'Cement' posted pics of a profoundly affected specimen last year I think.


----------



## Seru1 (Mar 24, 2011)

Wow such amazing beauties in this thread! I hear diamonds have quite the long list of care requirements though, I'd love to find a good book or some care sheets on various morelia.


----------



## Rob (Feb 12, 2013)

Here's my girl. Love her to bits.


----------



## Bushman (Feb 12, 2013)

She's a beauty Rob. 



Seru1 said:


> Wow such amazing beauties in this thread! I hear diamonds have quite the long list of care requirements though, I'd love to find a good book or some care sheets on various morelia.


Diamonds are not a difficult species to keep in my experience. If you live in their natural range and keep them outside in aviaries and set them up properly, they are actually easy to keep.


----------



## andynic07 (Feb 12, 2013)

S&M Morelia said:


> Some very nice diamonds in here.
> I know I've posted these in another thread but I might be able to get more responses regarding the situation.
> Has anyone seen anything like this in their diamonds? where the yellow tipping is replaces with a "clear" or "transparent" looking scale?
> If you have, can you post up some close up shots of the scales in question? or pm me for me email address.


Can you please explain what you mean by yellow tipping? And how can you tell that they have transparent scales?


----------



## Bushman (Feb 12, 2013)

andynic07 said:


> Can you please explain what you mean by yellow tipping? And how can you tell that they have transparent scales?


Yellow tipping is the term sometimes used to describe the yellow spot of colour in the centre of most dorsal body scales.


----------



## Gruni (Feb 12, 2013)

Bushman said:


> She's a beauty Rob.
> 
> 
> Diamonds are not a difficult species to keep in my experience. If you live in their natural range and keep them outside in aviaries and set them up properly, they are actually easy to keep.



The challenge is for people like me who live outside their range and so have to keep them indoors...


----------



## Gruni (Feb 18, 2013)

Thought we might have seen some more pics by now... 

As good a place as any to ask and not really worth a thread in its own right... What size enclosure would a full grown Diamond need if being kept indoors?


----------



## slipper4 (Feb 18, 2013)

first snake was a diamond !

http://i1302.photobucket.com/albums...551A392-3217-00000299748E9EE0_zpscca49334.jpg

http://i1302.photobucket.com/albums...A333EE8-3217-000002997C52CFA8_zps8ba37138.jpg


----------



## Gruni (Feb 18, 2013)

Nice little guys. 

If you paste the Img Code into your posts the images appear as part of the thread instead of as links.


----------



## p.price (Mar 19, 2013)




----------



## Gruni (Mar 19, 2013)

Good size diamond, how old is it?


----------



## Jayrides (Mar 19, 2013)

*Show us your Diamonds*











This is our beautiful girl, 'princess'. Named by my 3 year old daughter. She is 4 years old and just a touch under 7ft.
Only picked her up a few days ago from the Newcastle reptile expo. She is a dream to handle, my 6 year old son loves to hold her. Even my partner who wasn't overly keen on bigger snakes loves her. That's her holding her in the pic.


----------



## p.price (Mar 19, 2013)

Jims 4 yrs old. Such a good kid. He's like a puppy only bitten me once and it was all my fault lol


----------



## woody101 (Mar 19, 2013)

My female I hope to breed this year


----------



## Gruni (Mar 19, 2013)

She's a stunner Woody, I hope you manage to find a mate equally patterned so that you get such great hatchlings. This is the sort of Diamond I would like to get as my next snake.


----------



## woody101 (Mar 19, 2013)

Gruni said:


> She's a stunner Woody, I hope you manage to find a mate equally patterned so that you get such great hatchlings. This is the sort of Diamond I would like to get as my next snake.



Thanks mate she was my first snake ever  I love her to bits she is perfect.


----------



## tasdevil (Apr 18, 2013)




----------



## tasdevil (Apr 18, 2013)

My 2 months old diamond. Got it from Camo's Reptiles


----------



## BeardieBloke (Apr 19, 2013)

What's better for a nice diamond when it's at a young age (1year)
dark black and bright yellows or 
dull grey and more white then yellow?


----------



## NotoriouS (Apr 19, 2013)

Here's mine - approx 2 years old at the time of the picture - Dante


----------



## sara_sabian (Apr 19, 2013)

BeardieBloke said:


> What's better for a nice diamond when it's at a young age (1year)
> dark black and bright yellows or
> dull grey and more white then yellow?



Not sure what you mean, can you post photos?


----------



## BeardieBloke (Apr 21, 2013)




----------



## BeardieBloke (Apr 22, 2013)

View attachment 288964


----------



## sara_sabian (Apr 22, 2013)

I can see the first photo, nice diamond


----------



## BeardieBloke (Apr 25, 2013)

Thanks!
The other photo is of my 1year old. Not as nice as mum


----------



## BeardieBloke (Apr 25, 2013)

View attachment 289082


----------



## tasdevil (Apr 25, 2013)




----------



## sara_sabian (Apr 25, 2013)

Really nice photos tasdevil  looks like that one will grow into a nice animal for you.

can't remember if I posted this guy on here or not :/









And my new baby:





I'll be getting some better photos in the next few days now that he's eaten for me  can't wait to see how he turns out.


----------



## sara_sabian (Apr 26, 2013)

Well, I tried to take some better photos of the new hatchy this afternoon but as you can see things went downhill pretty quickly. I'll try again another day lol.


----------



## JezJez (Apr 26, 2013)

sara_sabian said:


> Well, I tried to take some better photos of the new hatchy this afternoon but as you can see things went downhill pretty quickly. I'll try again another day lol.



See I told you he was the best feeder!! Just look at him go! Lol


----------



## costal_diamond (May 2, 2013)

A couple of my diamonds and my mini snake handler. Bindi Irwin in the making LOL


----------



## Rob (May 15, 2013)

I was actually focussing on the top of the enclosure, but here's Alex looking cool. 8)


----------



## andynic07 (May 15, 2013)

sara_sabian said:


> Well, I tried to take some better photos of the new hatchy this afternoon but as you can see things went downhill pretty quickly. I'll try again another day lol.


Wow it's eyes look evil with that red colour , really nice looking snake though.


----------



## zeke (May 15, 2013)

God I'd love a nice diamond python sadly the misses says 12 snakes is enough and she didn't like it when I said there's never enough snakes


----------



## DeanoCFE (May 21, 2013)

This is my 3 year old girl, she is a brand new addition, her name is Snatch!


----------



## DeanoCFE (Jun 9, 2013)

Here is my new boy, Monty he is 4 years old and about to shed, more pics to come after shedding!


----------



## Shauno (Jun 11, 2013)

Some of my guy's...


----------



## andynic07 (Jun 11, 2013)

Shauno said:


> Some of my guy's...


All very nice but the last one is my favourite.


----------



## Shauno (Jun 11, 2013)

Thanks mate!


----------



## Cockney_Red (Oct 27, 2013)

Interesting Juvie.
With every shed her lateral roseates are disapearing, and her dorsal ones are almost forming a stripe, and going very Green.


----------



## shaunyboy (Oct 28, 2013)

Perko said:


> Kel Worleys Diamond.
> Posting for Kel as he doesnt know how.



that is the best looking Diamond i have ever seen mate

cheers shaun


----------



## vampstorso (Feb 26, 2014)

Daae' in the peach tree












Ad photo of a male I recently bought, haven't taken my own yet







The very dark female recently advertised on here.
Colours are in sun without flash,
not particularly true too life as in person she is VERY solid black with very small bright yellow highlights. Very beautiful. 
Haven't been able to get what I consider an accurate photo


----------



## cement (Mar 2, 2014)

a large wild female recently relocated from a house to the bush


----------



## Shauno (Mar 12, 2014)

Holdback from last season...


----------



## Maxwell (Mar 13, 2014)

Woah impressive snake shauno.

Up for sale?

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Shauno (Mar 13, 2014)

Thanks Maxwell, only hatchies for sale sorry mate...


----------



## shaunyboy (Mar 15, 2014)

Shauno said:


> Holdback from last season...



great choice mate

i see huge potential in that one as an adult.....

i love the pattern and colours on the head,so much amazing yellow on there


cheers shaun


----------



## Maxwell (Mar 15, 2014)

shaunyboy said:


> great choice mate
> 
> i see huge potential in that one as an adult.....
> 
> ...



Do you have hatchling photos?

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Shauno (Mar 15, 2014)

I usually take pics after their 3rd shed which is a few weeks off...

Thanks Shaunyboy!


----------



## Rossco84 (Mar 15, 2014)

Slippery.......


----------



## shaunyboy (Mar 16, 2014)

Shauno said:


> I usually take pics after their 3rd shed which is a few weeks off...
> 
> Thanks Shaunyboy!



i'm a great fan of your Diamonds mate

wish i had that hold back over here in Scotland

cheers shaun


----------



## Shauno (Mar 16, 2014)

Cheers Shaun!


----------



## Mr_48Volts (Mar 16, 2014)

hoping to breed this girl with this guy this year


----------



## lexy1 (Mar 16, 2014)

one of my new diamonds cheers pittownboy!!! sorry bout the i phone pic....


----------



## Noongato (Apr 6, 2014)

Nearly 5 years since I last looked at this thread and still loving the darker ones. What are diamonds personalities like overall? Seriously considering looking into getting one in the future if I can track down someone selling a darker ones. I haven't had a python since my blonde spotty died in 2009 from the mould in the last house. Didn't want to get another while living at that place but hey, new place now and I own this one, woohoo!


----------



## shamat (Apr 7, 2014)

new addition purchased from another member 







Hoping to breed the pair next season.


----------



## Shauno (Apr 7, 2014)

A few fresh shed hatchies...


----------



## shaunyboy (Apr 13, 2014)

Shauno said:


> A few fresh shed hatchies...



it's always great to see more good looking Diamonds being produced mate

i look forward to updated pic's on any hold backs your keeping


cheers shaun


----------



## Gizmo101 (Apr 13, 2014)

This is Gizmo, as a hatchling and now. He still enjoys hiding in my handbag everytime I get him out, if he escapes I'll know where to look lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bredli (Apr 13, 2014)

One of my guys.


----------



## cement (Apr 16, 2014)

Shauno said:


> A few fresh shed hatchies...



Shauno, are you breeding the same adults each year or are you breeding sib to sib yet?
Interested in the lack of black pigment on the head and face, and just wondering if these are from the same adults as previously and wether the other clutches had the same thing happen??


----------



## Shauno (Apr 16, 2014)

Thanks Shaunyboy! I will keep you updated mate...


----------



## Shauno (Apr 16, 2014)

My high yellow clutch is from the same pairing that I paired in 2012 Graham... I also crossed my high yellow line with other lines last season which also produced good results... I will be doing my first sibling pairing from my yellow line this season mate...

- - - Updated - - -

High yellow outcross hatchies...


----------



## Maxwell (Apr 16, 2014)

Shauno. 

I'll ask anyway. Is number two for sale? 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Shauno (Apr 16, 2014)

Not at this stage sorry mate, I'm going to hold onto that clutch for a bit to see how they look after a few more sheds...


----------



## Norm (May 14, 2014)

A couple that I don't think I've shown before

]


----------



## cement (May 14, 2014)

Shauno said:


> My high yellow clutch is from the same pairing that I paired in 2012 Graham... I also crossed my high yellow line with other lines last season which also produced good results... I will be doing my first sibling pairing from my yellow line this season mate...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Shauno (May 14, 2014)

I'm really happy with the results so far and again from last season... I'm also hoping the sib to sib pairings improve the percentage of freaks per clutch...

- - - Updated - - -

High yellow Diamond hatchie second shed...


----------



## Norm (May 21, 2014)

Another quick one from today


----------



## PDM_Pythons (May 21, 2014)

Norm said:


> Another quick one from today
> View attachment 309869


pic don't work!!!


----------



## Norm (May 21, 2014)

PDM_Pythons said:


> pic don't work!!!



Think I fixed it


----------



## snakes73 (May 29, 2014)

Just laid.

View attachment 310170


----------



## Cockney_Red (Jun 3, 2014)

Couple of badly taken phone shots of some of my Yearlings..


----------



## onimocnhoj (Nov 5, 2014)

View attachment 312260


----------



## ben_smith2000 (Nov 5, 2014)

My 18 Month Diamond


----------



## tasdevil (Dec 2, 2014)

photo host


----------



## Colin_D (Dec 7, 2014)

*Female*


----------



## shaunyboy (Dec 23, 2014)

Shauno said:


> I'm really happy with the results so far and again from last season... I'm also hoping the sib to sib pairings improve the percentage of freaks per clutch...
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> High yellow Diamond hatchie second shed...




your high yellows hatchie's look so different from the normal dull looking Diamond hatchie's,and turn into stunning adults

pity it's so hard to get legal exports from the motherland 

or i'd be your best customer mate 

cheers shaun


----------



## andrew.m (Dec 23, 2014)

Here are afew of my adults.
I also have a black and white line pair too 















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dilema (Dec 23, 2014)

There are some beautiful snakes in this thread !


----------



## shano (Dec 23, 2014)

Great looking snakes Andrew.m. I love the contrast in colours. Will be adding one of these to the near future list that's for sure.


----------



## ben_smith2000 (Jan 2, 2015)

Another photo of my Diamond after a shed from a couple of days ago, her colours are becoming more defined, can't wait to see what the next shed brings


----------



## JJS-Reptiles (Jan 3, 2015)




----------



## shaunyboy (Jan 12, 2015)

JJS-Reptiles said:


> View attachment 312673
> View attachment 312672



one of the best looking Diamonds ive seen mate

i love how intense and vibrant the colours are

beautiful Diamond you have there


cheers shaun

- - - Updated - - -

some of my Diamonds

non locale specific 2008 female and non locale specific 2011 male










Gosford 2011 male










Gosford 2014 female







Diamonds all the way from the other side of the planet


cheers shaun


----------



## Savvas (Jan 20, 2015)

Just got this guy recently.

Owner wasn't taking care of him and he had a lump. Decided to take him on anyway. Turns out it was a cyst. Hoping to give him a bit more size since he was severely under fed. 2nd picture is a photo of the lump before the vet. 3rd... No Lump!

Either way. He is a very handsome snake.


----------

